# The Complete Works of Andrew Fuller



## Mayflower (Jun 8, 2006)

*The complete works of Rev. Andrew Fuller*

Anyone read sermons of Andrew Fuller ? I only know that he was a baptist and friend William Carey and that he wrote a sermon against hypercalvinism. Any thoughts ?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 8, 2006)

link - Bio

I've found his complete works in three volumes for $115 by Sprinkle, but haven't got them just yet.

Dr. Michael Haykin is part of the Andrew Fuller Project, which is aiming at publishing a modern critical version of his works, which will total around 12 volumes and should be finished around 2012.

He's an interesting character; one which I'd be interested in learning more about. He wrote what I believe to be the definitive book on Duty-Faith, which I am interested in.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_Dr. Michael Haykin is part of the Andrew Fuller Project, which is aiming at publishing a modern critical version of his works, which will total around 12 volumes and should be finished around 2012.



Thanks Tyler! Do you know if there have been already some volumes (of the 12) been published ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 9, 2006)

The Sprinkle Publications set is available for $66.99 here.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Sprinkle Publications set is available for $66.99 here.



Thanks Andrew!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_Dr. Michael Haykin is part of the Andrew Fuller Project, which is aiming at publishing a modern critical version of his works, which will total around 12 volumes and should be finished around 2012.
> ...


Timeline of the Project

They may be publishing as they go, and if so, they'd probably be publishing the Diary this year.

Thanks for the much better price, Andrew.


----------



## JM (Nov 28, 2006)

> "The Complete Works of Andrew Fuller" is now available on a computer CD. Andrew Fuller was the driving force behind the modern missionary movement among the Baptists and the man "who held the rope" for missionary William Carey. This CD contains a biography of Fuller's life and all the important writings of this throught-provoking pastor and theologian. It is a must for every serious Baptist theologian whether you agree with him or not. E-mail Brother Oldfield to order your copy." [email protected]



I forgot until tonight that I owned this CD Rom. About a year ago I ordered B.H. Carroll's CD Rom from Br. Oldfield and he sent along "The Complete Works of Andrew Fuller." I think I paid under $30 USD for both but I can't be sure. After reading through some of it I recommend it. Fuller wrote, "R. ‘There are different shades of Calvinism, I suppose, amongst you?’ – F. ‘Yes; there are three by which we commonly describe; namely, the high, the moderate, and the strict Calvinists. The first are, if I may so speak, more Calvinistic than Calvin himself; in other words, bordering on Antinomianism.’ – R. ‘Have you many of these?’ – F. ‘Too many.’ – O. ‘Do they not reckon you a legal reacher?’ – F. ‘Yes; at this very time I am represented, throughout the religious circles of London, as an Arminian.’ – R. ‘On what ground?’ – F. ‘What I have written in a note in the Gospel its own Witness.’ – R. ‘I remember that note. We all approve of it, and think it agrees with the doctrine held by our Church. But what do you call a moderate Calvinist?’ – F. ‘One that is a half Arminian, or, as they are called with us, Baxterians.’ – R. ‘And what a strict Calvinist?’ – F. ‘One that really holds the system of Calvin. I do not believe every thing that Calvin taught, nor any thing because he taught it; but I reckon strict Calvinism to be my own system."

jm
http://www.idahobaptist.com/index.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2006)

That sounds like a good price. See also this thread.


----------



## JM (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe we can merge the two?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 29, 2006)

JM said:


> Maybe we can merge the two?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 1, 2006)

Volume 1 of Fuller's Complete Works

The new set is looking very nice.


----------



## JM (Dec 1, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> Volume 1 of Fuller's Complete Works
> 
> The new set is looking very nice.



Thank you very much. I wonder how many vol. this set would be?



> PREFACE TO THIS ELECTRONIC EDITION
> IT appears to the preparer of this edition of The Complete Works of the Rev. Andrew Fuller that modern Baptists may have heard about this man and his theology, but very few have ever directly read any of his material. In many cases, based upon hearsay, people have formed negative conclusions about him and in the process dismissed the wealth of wisdom and instruction that he has left us. For many years Andrew Fuller’s material was out of print. Through God’s providence that this compiler “accidentally” discovered a lover-less, well-worn, 175-year-old copy in a used book store in Calgary, Canada. It was such a joy to him, that he became sure that others would be blessed by reading this work. A hard copy of The Complete Works of the Rev. Andrew Fuller has been offered to the public since this copy was found, but its prohibitive cost has kept Fuller out of most personal libraries.
> 
> Andrew Fuller was one of many important men in our Baptist history. He, along with a few others, was instrumental in bringing Baptists back to their evangelical” and New Testament roots, helping to send William Carey as a missionary to India and imploring the lost of Great Britain to come to Christ. While it is true that most of us would quarrel with Fuller in some areas of theology, in the main, most sovereign grace Baptists would not only agree with him, but would be blessed by reading his expositions and closely thought-out arguments against the heretics of his day.
> ...


----------



## JM (Feb 6, 2007)

Listen to John Piper's message on Andrew Fuller, "Holy Faith, Worthy Gospel, World Vision: Andrew Fuller’s Broadsides Against Sandemanianism, Hyper-Calvinism, and Global Unbelief."

http://www.desiringgod.org/Blog/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

More on Andrew Fuller here.


----------

